# Race to sub X 2-5 relay



## alexiscubing (Apr 19, 2020)

This will be similar to other race threads but it will be for 2-5 relay
This will be updated
you have until the 26th
Graduates
Week 1 Scrambles
1. 2) F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R F U2\n3) F' L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U F L D2 R2 D2 R2 B' \n4) L B' Rw F Uw' D R D' Rw B Uw B Fw2 U2 D2 Rw' Fw' L2 Rw Fw' U B' D Uw F' Fw Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw F' D2 L2 B Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 R2 D2\n5) Fw' Lw Rw' B' Lw2 L R' Rw' Fw' Rw Dw' R2 F2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw Rw B Lw D' Fw Bw F2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Rw' Uw Bw2 D Rw Bw D Dw' Bw U' B' Rw R Uw' R Dw2 U' Rw' R Dw2 L' B2 Rw' D2 Fw B' Uw D' Rw Dw' Rw' Uw Lw
2. 2) U2 F R2 U' F2 U F R' U2\n3) U2 F R' D2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 L U2 B2 U2 R' U B' \n4) Uw' D U Rw2 Uw2 R B' L' B2 Rw' B' F Fw2 L2 Uw' R B' Fw R2 Fw D' F U R Fw U L2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 L U2 Fw R2 F' Fw B' L2 B' D2\n5) U2 Fw F Lw2 Bw B' R' Bw' D' U' Fw2 B' R2 Rw' Bw D Uw' Dw' L2 Rw D' Fw' D' Fw' R B R' Uw' Fw2 U' Bw Rw2 R2 B' Bw F2 D Lw U Fw' Bw2 Rw' Fw' Lw' B2 Uw' F2 L Rw R2 Uw' Lw2 Dw Uw2 Lw U' Bw Rw Bw2 R
3. 2) U R2 F U' F' U' F R2 U \n3) L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R' D2 F' L' D2 L B' F2 \n4) F' Uw R Fw Uw2 R' D' Uw2 U' Fw B' D2 Fw U2 Uw' D B D2 R' U' B R B F2 U2 Fw' L2 Fw' U L' D2 Uw U' F L2 U R2 D L U'\n5) L2 B R' U Lw' D2 B Dw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Bw Dw Uw' F2 Lw D Bw' Lw2 Dw Rw' Dw2 R2 D' Lw F' R F R' Bw' Fw2 Dw' U2 L Uw F B' Fw' Rw2 U L2 F' U Uw2 Dw B' F2 L D' Bw' R' D2 Bw' U2 D2 Uw Dw2 Bw Fw2 F


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 19, 2020)

Should this be a mo3 format?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 19, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Should this be a mo3 format?


Best of 3


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

I will compete. Question is it bo3 of each event then added together? Or bo3 relay?


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

I made it a mo3


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 20, 2020)

Week 1
Race to sub 2

mo3: 2:00.853 (dang it)
1. 1:56.746+ 2x2: 6.393+ 3x3: 9.360 4x4: 39.954 5x5: 1:01.399
2. 2:01.239 2x2: 5.092 3x3: 11.070 4x4: 35.698 5x5: 1:09.379
3. 2:06.575 2x2: 5.182 3x3: 11.014 4x4: 34.450 5x5: 1:15.929


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 20, 2020)

Time 1: 2:35.00 Decent 
Time 2: 2:42.82 A little worse
Time 3: 2:34.04 Also Decent

Mean: 2:37.38 Not bad!


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

Goal: sub 3:35
1) 4:06.62 super bad 2x2, 4x4, 5x5
2) 3:30.82 decent but bad 3x3 
3) 3:16.79 very good 5x5
=3:38.08. rip the 4:06


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

Goal sub 4
4:08.21
3:55.10
3:55.67
Mean 3:59.66
Yay i just said sub 4 as a guess because I didn’t know what i average


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Goal sub 4
> 4:08.21
> 3:55.10
> 3:55.67
> ...


How did you get a sub 3 mean?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> How did you get a sub 3 mean?


Oops i fixed it


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 24, 2020)

1. 2) U2 R' F U' F U F2 R' U' R2\n3) L U B2 L' B2 U' F R F' U2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 R' \n4) D' Fw' D2 F' Rw Fw' U2 Rw' Uw' L' F2 B2 Uw F' U' Rw U2 L2 F L' U2 B2 F' Fw' Uw2 R U' Uw' R2 F U2 D R' Uw' U' R' L2 Rw' D Uw'\n5) Rw' Fw' Lw2 Fw Bw' R' Lw' D2 Bw' Lw' L' D Lw2 L Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Dw' Rw2 B Uw2 B' U' Dw Fw Dw2 Bw R' Dw D Fw2 D2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Lw2 B' F2 Dw2 D U2 Lw2 R' Uw2 Lw' L F' Rw' Bw' Uw Bw D2 U' Bw Uw U' Lw' Fw2 Lw'
2. 2) U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' F' U2\n3) U' F2 U2 F B2 D B R' D2 F' L2 B R2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' \n4) B' Rw2 Uw' F' Uw U' Fw Rw' U' F2 D U' F2 Uw B2 R D Rw U' B2 Fw' Uw Fw' L2 F R Uw2 B2 D L D' R2 B2 F2 R Fw2 L' B L2 F\n5) Dw' L' Lw2 Dw2 B2 D2 R2 L' B Dw2 Fw' D' U' B Uw D' Dw L Bw R Uw' Fw2 U2 Fw Lw2 Rw' Uw' R' Lw' D Fw' F' L' U2 R' L2 Dw' Bw L Bw Dw2 U2 Uw Lw' D2 F2 Rw2 Fw' F L D Lw2 F' L2 R Rw B2 Uw Fw' Rw
3. 2) F R2 F' R U2 R U2 R2 U'\n3) U L' D2 R2 B2 F R2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F D2 L' B2 U2 R2 \n4) R' Uw2 L B2 L Uw2 F Fw2 R2 U2 Uw2 Rw U2 Fw2 F' Rw' D2 Rw' B Rw' B Fw2 D' Uw' B Uw' B F2 L' R2 U2 L' F Fw2 U2 Rw R2 Fw' U' L\n5) U' Lw' F' Fw' R' Dw2 B2 U B R2 B U2 Rw2 D2 L D' Fw2 L U Bw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Fw2 L' D' L' F L2 Lw2 U R2 Bw R D Bw B2 R' Dw' D Bw U' B D U2 F B' L2 Uw' D2 U2 Lw Dw Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw' F2 Lw'

Its a 5 day week who cares
current peeps
Cody Caston 1/3
Alexiscubing 0/3
Micah Morrison 0/3
Sub1Hour 1/3


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> guys you need to put a goal @Sub1Hour



sorry sub 2:40 was my goal I forgot to include it


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

week 2
goal: sub 2:05 higher goal because I don't have my main 4x4 rn (I still didn't get it)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-26
mean of 3: 2:10.192

Time List:
4. 2:12.584 2) F2 R F2 R F2 U' R' U F2
3) R2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' B2 R' F L' R' B' D 
4) B D2 u' f' R u U D2 B2 D r' U2 f2 D U2 u L r2 R2 u B' f2 r2 u r R f' r' f2 L f' U2 D r2 U F B2 u' f L'
5) f2 u L2 r2 B f D2 b2 B' f' r U2 b' B L' r2 l R D2 F' D2 f' R U r2 d2 D2 L U d B' d u' b l' D b D2 d2 l r D R' b2 R2 B2 f U' u' b' U B' d R' u' B' d' F B2 U' 
5. 2:07.290 2) F2 U' R F2 U' R2 U2 F' R'
3) D R' U R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B R F' L B D2 L 
4) R r' F2 r2 B F2 D B' u R B f' D2 r2 u L r u2 B' u2 R r2 u' R U2 r2 F2 f R U' f' r F L' r2 U' B R2 f2 F2
5) L2 b' f U' b' d F' U2 f F2 B2 u r F2 L' B L' B' F U2 f' r b2 D' f D2 d u L2 B2 R f D u' L2 d' f d' r2 B D' U2 F2 R d D' r2 R2 l2 F' d2 L2 B' l L2 u L2 U' D d 
6. 2:10.701 2) F2 R2 U' F' R U' F2 U' R'
3) L B' D B' R2 B L' U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 R F' 
4) u F2 u' F' B' R u' F2 r u D U' R2 B R L B R f' D2 B2 U D2 L' f2 U' R D F R f U' D' B U L u r2 D u'
5) F2 D' l2 R2 d2 L F' d2 R u' U r' B2 L' f' F' L' B2 f2 L R2 b' B F2 f d' D' u' U' r2 l b2 D2 l2 u U' D2 b2 u2 b' F' B2 L' u' l2 L r' f' D' F2 u' D F r L b' r2 F' U' f'


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 27, 2020)

Race to sub-2:20

1. 2:12.54 pretty good
2. 2:28.02 rip
3. 2:09.43 woaj even better

Mo3: 2:16.66 (1/3)


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 30, 2020)

Goal sub 3:58
3:51.30
4:16.95 pop on 4x4 rip
3:57.88

Mean 4:02.04 rip


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 24, 2020)

I'll take over I guess (sorry for weird notation, that's what my cstimer does EDIT: Notation fixed)
@alexiscubing if you want to take back over just put in scrambles next week

Week 2 results:

Sub 2:05
@Micah Morrison : 2:10.192 (0/3)

Sub 2:20
@fun at the joy : 2:16.66 (1/3)

Sub 3:58:
@Cody_Caston : 4:02.04 (0/3)



Spoiler: Week 3 Scrambles



2) R U2 R U2 F' R' F U2 R2 3) U2 B R2 B' D F R L' D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B 4) B' Uw U' D2 Fw' Uw L2 R' F2 D2 Uw2 L U2 L' Rw2 U L Rw2 F2 U' F' B2 L' U2 L2 Fw' Rw' F' R U' Uw' Fw D F2 Fw B' Uw2 R' B' L 5) B' Dw R2 B Lw U Dw Fw' Rw' B' L2 Dw' R2 D2 F Dw F2 R' Bw Dw U' B U2 B2 R Bw' D2 L2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw' L B2 Bw Lw2 Uw' Lw' R Bw2 L2 Uw2 D Fw' D2 F' Uw2 Bw2 D Dw F' Dw2 F2 D' F R Uw Rw2 Lw2 F'

2) R2 U' F' R2 F R U2 R' U2 3) U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 L' F2 R' B F' U B F2 D' F2 4) B2 Fw2 D' L R Fw2 Rw B' Fw L2 D2 Rw F B Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw' B2 Fw R2 L' F2 U Fw2 U F2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw' F' L D2 R' D' F' Rw2 L U 5) D Rw' B' R Bw Rw Bw' Uw' Fw' B Rw2 L2 Dw' Lw2 L Rw R F2 L' B F' Rw Fw Rw2 Dw Bw' Lw2 L' Uw2 Fw U Rw2 Uw2 Lw Uw B' Rw D B' Rw2 Uw' B' Fw Dw2 L' Fw' B' U2 R Bw2 Lw Bw Lw Rw' Fw2 F B' Dw2 Bw Uw

2) U R F2 U' R' F2 U' F' R 3) R L' F' B2 L F' D' F U' L U2 R2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 4) R Rw' L' Uw L' D Fw2 Rw' L2 F U2 B U B Fw2 Rw F Fw' B R2 U2 D' R2 B' L2 B F' D2 L' B D' Uw Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Uw2 U' 5) Bw Dw U D B2 Fw U' Bw2 Uw R' Dw2 U2 Rw2 B2 F2 Dw2 Rw' R2 L2 F' Lw' Bw Dw2 Rw' B L2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw Uw' D U' F B' Rw Uw2 F2 Uw Dw R' Uw2 B Uw Bw2 F Uw Rw F' L2 D' Rw' Dw' D' L' Lw D

Good luck!


----------



## fun at the joy (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Micah Morrison (May 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> View attachment 12283


wow I can't believe I didn't see that. I updated the scrambles.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 24, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:00
Methods, Ortega, CFOP, Yau, Reduction
Cubes: Valk, Valk, Worm, Valk


mean of 3: 2:06.648 (0/3)

Time List:
2:01.005
1:58.859
2:20.079 Messed up 5x5 L2E


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 24, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:10
Methods: It depends, CFOP, Yau, Yau 5/Yau (Depends)
Cubes: MGC, Valk M, Aosu Gts2m, MGC


mean of 3: 2:09.27

Time List:
1. 2:13.20 
2. 2:11.60 
3. 2:03.02 
I swear my 5x5 solves are what's carrying me through these relays


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 31, 2020)

Week 3 results:

*Sub 2:00*
Me: 0/3

*Sub 2:10*
@Nmile7300: 1/3



Spoiler: Week 4 Scrambles



2) R' U2 R U F2 R F' U' F' 3) D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 B D2 L' R U' L D B2 L' B2 U 4) Rw' D L D' B' L' U' F U Uw2 B R2 Rw2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' Uw U2 F R' F Rw Uw F U2 Uw2 F' B2 U2 Uw Rw' R' L' Fw U B2 F2 Fw 5) R' L2 Rw2 Uw L' B2 Dw' Uw2 R' Fw2 Dw' Uw' R' B' Fw2 Rw F' L2 U D R Uw2 L' Fw2 F R' Fw' Dw2 Fw' R F2 D2 R Fw' Bw2 F' L2 U' B2 L Bw2 Fw U2 L2 Dw' U2 L2 Lw U Fw2 Rw L' Lw2 D F2 L2 Dw Uw U2 F2

2) R2 F' R U R U' F2 R F 3) D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F L B' D' L' U' B2 L2 R' D' 4) L U' Rw' Fw B Uw' Rw' B2 R' Uw Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw' R2 Fw2 R' L2 B' R2 Uw2 U' R U' F' B2 Rw D2 L Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw' B' Rw Fw2 U 5) L' Dw' F2 L' D2 Fw2 U2 B2 F2 Bw2 D' L2 Fw2 Lw' B Dw2 B2 F2 U' R Dw' B Bw Fw2 L D Dw L2 Lw' Uw' Fw' F' R2 F2 Uw' Bw' L2 Rw' B' Fw R' Fw' F Lw' Rw' F Lw2 Bw2 R Lw Rw2 F2 L Lw F2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 F'

2) U R2 F U R2 U' F' R' U' 3) B' U D' R' U2 F2 R' D2 F B2 U D2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 4) L Fw' B F2 Rw R2 Uw Rw D2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 L Fw' R' Uw' U R' Uw' U D Rw' U2 Fw' F2 B2 Uw' L' F' L2 Uw' R' Uw Rw' D F Fw' Rw2 Fw' 5) U2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Dw F2 U2 Rw' Bw B' F2 U' F2 R U Lw2 U' Fw B2 D B Uw B' Dw Fw Bw' F' B R' D2 R Rw2 Bw2 U' Uw' R' F Uw Fw R F' Uw' D' L2 Fw' B2 Uw Rw Uw' U' Lw Dw2 D R2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Rw' B R



Good luck to everyone competing this week!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 31, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:10
Methods: It depends, CFOP, Yau, Yau 5/Yau (Depends)
Cubes: MGC, WRM, Aosu Gts2m, MGC


Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-31
mean of 3: 2:04.30

Time List:
1. 2:06.74 
2. 1:59.12 
3. 2:07.05 
More insane 5x5 solves to save the day.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:00
Methods: Ortega, CFOP, Yau, Redux
Cubes: Valk, Valk, Worm, Valk


mean of 3: 1:57.432 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 2:04.100 | 2x2: 4.726 | 3x3: 9.359 | 4x4: 40.348 oof | 5x5: 1:09.667,
2. 2:00.684 | 2x2: 4.538 | 3x3: 11.087 | 4x4: 37.918 | 5x5: 1:07.141,
3. 1:47.511 woaj | 2x2: 2.454 | 3x3 time + 4x4 time was 44.659 | 5x5: 59.767 woaj


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 1, 2020)

ye soz for not continuing it but i dont have a 2x2 anymore


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 8, 2020)

Race to sub-2:15
Mo3: 2:10.92 (1/3)

1. 2:12.83=3.06+10.12+41.09+1:18.56 - trash 4 and 5
2. 2:15.73=4.36+8.72+43.28+1:19.35 - trash 4 and 5 
3. 2:04.21=1.93+9.74+41.51+1:11.02 - 1.93 on a 6-mover rip


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 8, 2020)

Week 4 results:

Sub 2:00
@Micah Morrison : 1/3

Sub 2:10
@Nmile7300 : 2/3

Sub 2:15
@fun at the joy : 1/3



Spoiler: Week 5 Scrambles



2) F2 R F U' F' U F2 R2 F' 3) L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B R D' U B L' U2 L R F' R2 4) U' Rw L' B' Rw' D L' Uw D Rw' D R2 L Rw2 D' Fw2 B L' Fw L' U B2 U L2 Uw2 Fw' B2 U' R Rw2 D2 F2 U L Rw' Fw L' D2 U Fw' 5) Lw2 R2 Dw2 U Uw' Rw2 B' Dw' R' Dw Lw' Dw' F' Fw' Dw Bw2 Rw Fw' R2 F' D2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 F Lw Uw F' U2 Bw2 U2 Fw' Bw Uw2 F2 Rw' D2 Fw' Bw2 Dw' Lw L Bw R2 B' Fw' R' D' Lw R Fw' U2 Fw F2 Bw' U2 Dw B Lw2 Bw2

2) R U' F2 R' U F U2 R' F' 3) D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R U2 L F U L2 U' B' R U2 4) D' B' U2 Uw L R U Rw' F' L2 F' Rw2 Fw' Uw L2 Fw' Rw R' Uw2 B' Fw U L Rw' R F D2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw' B R' U' B Rw2 Uw2 D R Uw' 5) Dw2 F Dw2 D' Rw Lw' Fw U Dw' Lw' L B' Fw' U' Uw' L Bw2 D' Uw B L U2 Bw2 B Lw' U' Rw2 D2 Dw' U2 R' D L2 Fw' R' Rw2 B2 D R Uw' Rw' F2 U F' Bw' U Bw R Uw D' Bw' Uw' Fw' L' Lw2 Uw' B Lw' L2 Fw'

2) U' R U' R' F' U F2 R' U 3) B' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 F L2 B D2 R2 D L B2 D2 U' B F U' F' 4) R' U Uw2 D L Rw' D' B2 Uw B2 Rw' R' L' F U Uw2 Fw R L Uw B D2 B L' U2 R U' F2 L B' U D' F' B' Rw2 Uw' D' Rw' R Uw2 5) Rw' Bw Uw2 Dw' D F2 Rw' B' L' Fw F Bw L D2 Bw2 D2 Rw' B' Bw U Bw' Uw2 L2 R2 Bw2 Uw' F' Rw2 D' U2 R2 L' B' R2 Rw2 Lw2 U' B' L2 F2 U F' Dw Bw2 B Uw2 Rw2 F' B Dw U' B2 Bw D2 Rw' U2 L Uw B U



Good luck to everyone competing this week!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:10
Methods: It depends, CFOP, Yau, Yau 5/Yau (Depends)
Cubes: MGC, WRM, Aosu Gts2m, MGC


Mean of 3: 2:11.29

Time List:
1. 2:15.95 
2. 2:15.05 
3. 2:02.87 

Darn it. Oh well, I guess I'll have to do a few more weeks before I graduate. 
Also @Micah Morrison, I think it's week 5


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:00
Methods: Ortega, CFOP, Yau, Redux
Cubes: Valk, Valk, Worm, Valk

mean of 3: 1:54.387 (2/3)

Time List:
1:53.650
1:48.740
2:00.771

I'm happy with this.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 28, 2020)

Week 5 has concluded (finally)

results:

Sub 2:10:
@Nmile7300 avg: 2:11.29 (0/3)

Sub 2:00:
@Micah Morrison avg: 1:54.387 (2/3)



Spoiler: Week 6 Scrambles



2) R' U' R2 U R2 F2 R' F U 3) D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L U F' R2 D B R' D F R' 4) Uw' R' Fw' F2 D2 U R' D B' Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F' L' D F2 L Rw2 D L' B Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw R Fw' Uw' L2 D Uw2 Fw2 R' B' Fw' U Uw2 F2 5) Lw2 Dw' Bw D B2 R Uw F U' B2 Lw F' D' B Uw B U2 D' Bw Uw' D B Uw F Rw Lw' Bw R D2 Fw' D Fw R' Lw2 B2 Lw2 B2 Dw Uw L' R2 Uw2 Bw L D2 Rw2 B2 D' R Dw2 R2 U F Bw U2 L Fw2 B Bw D

2) U2 R2 U' R' F R F U' F' 3) R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B' F U2 R U' R2 D' U2 R' 4) R Uw' Fw Uw' R' D' B' Uw2 D' L2 Rw2 B F' U' B2 R L B R' Fw U R' Fw U Rw2 B' Fw' L D L2 Uw' B U Uw2 L2 U2 B2 F L' U' 5) Rw' Dw D L' R2 B U2 Dw2 Bw' U F' Lw F' D2 Fw2 Bw2 B F' Dw2 F2 B Fw Rw' Uw2 R2 L' F L2 Dw Uw2 R' D Bw' Fw B' U2 D' R F' Uw B Fw' R Dw' L' Dw R' D2 U2 R Rw2 Bw D2 Lw U2 Fw U L R' Uw

2) U' R F U' F2 R U' R F 3) D' R' F2 L D B D R2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' U F 4) Uw' R' Uw2 D' B2 F Rw Fw2 F' Uw D Fw2 F D' L' Uw' F' D2 B Rw2 F2 Fw D2 Uw' F Fw' Rw2 L Fw Uw' B L2 Fw' B' Uw Rw' Uw' R' U' Uw 5) L' F' Uw2 L' Fw2 Dw' F2 U Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 U Uw Fw' R2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Lw Rw Fw' L' F' L' Lw' Uw Rw Lw B2 Bw U L' Rw' F D2 U' L' F2 Bw B' U Bw Dw2 F2 Fw Uw Lw Rw2 Fw2 Bw Rw' F2 Lw' Fw Uw B' F' Uw'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2
Methods: Ortega, CFOP, Yau, Redux
Cubes: Valk, Valk, Worm, Worm
mean of 3: 2:04.240 (0/3)

Time List:
2:00.198
2:09.404, 
2:03.117

bad. Now I have to start over at 0/3


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:10
Methods: It depends, CFOP, Yau, Yau 5/Yau (Depends)
Cubes: MGC, WRM, Aosu Gts2m, MGC


mean of 3: 2:08.54

Time List:
1. 2:14.95 
2. 2:06.10 
3. 2:04.57 

This went surprisingly well considering I have not done a 2-5 relay in a while.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4
*Methods:* Ortega, CFOP, Redux, Redux
*Cubes:* Valk, Thunderclap v3 M, Valk, Valk

*Times:
1.* 3:55.444
*2.* 4:01.603
*3.* 4:01.992
*Mean:* 3:59.679
*Comment:* That was way too close.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 18, 2020)

@Micah Morrison


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 18, 2020)

Ah yes, not a minute late.

Week 6 results:

Sub 2:00:

@Micah Morrison : mo3: 2:04.240 (0/3)

Sub 2:10:

@Nmile7300: Mo3: 2:08.54 (1/3)

Sub 4:00

@BenChristman1 : Mo3: 3:59.679 (1/3)



Spoiler: Week 7 Scrambles



2) U2 F' U2 R' U F R F2 R 3) U B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F D' B D U2 R D2 B R2 4) Uw L Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw B' Rw2 L2 F' R Rw F2 B2 Uw D' Fw' B' L2 D' R U F' D B F' Uw' R L' Uw2 Rw2 D U2 R F B R2 U Fw 5) D' F2 U F2 L' Uw2 Lw D2 Lw' Rw D' U' R D' Rw2 U2 L2 Rw Fw' U Dw2 Rw' R Fw2 Dw Rw' Lw F D2 Fw Rw Fw' U B' L Lw Fw L2 Dw2 Rw R' Lw2 D2 U Bw' U Bw2 F2 Uw Fw2 D' R2 Lw D L Dw2 F' Uw F2 D

2) F2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U 3) F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F2 B U2 L B2 D R D' R 4) L D Rw D2 R F2 L2 Uw' U R' Uw' B' Uw' U Rw F2 R2 Fw2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw L' Fw2 B U Fw B' F2 R Fw U D' F2 Uw2 B L Rw' D Fw2 5) Uw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Dw2 F2 D Lw2 B2 Fw' Rw' D' R' Lw F' Lw' R' B' U Rw L2 F' Lw2 R B2 Dw' Uw2 B2 L B' Bw Lw F' Rw' Uw' R' Fw L2 Bw D2 Rw' Lw2 L Uw2 Dw' U' Lw U2 L' Fw' F' Rw2 D2 Dw Bw U2 R' F2 D2 Uw'

2) F U2 F' U R2 U' F' U' F' 3) F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 U F2 L' D' F' R2 D F2 D' L' 4) F Fw Uw' R B Rw2 Uw' Rw' D U F' D U' B Rw B2 L2 R B2 R' Uw' R' Uw B R F' D R Uw Fw F' Rw2 L2 U' F' B' Fw R2 F L' 5) L U Bw' Lw2 R2 B2 Dw2 D Rw Lw2 B' F2 Uw2 D Lw' F D2 Lw B' Dw' R Uw B2 L Uw Bw2 L' Dw' F' D L' B2 D' Uw2 B2 U' Lw2 L' D2 Fw2 F2 U' Bw2 U' Lw' B R2 B' Uw2 Rw' Lw' D' Dw' Rw D R' Lw' Bw2 U2 Bw


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:10
Methods: It depends, CFOP, Yau, Yau 5/Yau (Depends)
Cubes: MGC, Valk M, Aosu Gts2m, MGC


Mean of 3: 2:06.87

Time List:
1. 2:05.78 Solid
2. 2:12.35 I somehow managed to get a 7 on 3x3 and 2x2 lol
3. 2:02.47 Great 5x5 solve!


Very nice, solid times overall.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 19, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4
*Methods:* Ortega, CFOP, Redux, Redux
*Cubes:* Valk, Thunderclap v3 M, Valk, Valk

*1.* 4:08.539
*2.* 4:09.413
*3.* 4:24.144
*Mean:* 4:14.032


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:55 because I've improved a lot on 5x5 recently


mean of 3: 1:48.107 (1/3)

Time List:
1:49.197, 1:42.750, 1:52.374

Holy cow. Was not expecting this at all.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

Week 7 results:

Sub 1:55:
@Micah Morrison mo3: 1:48.107 1/3

Sub 2:10
@Nmile7300 mo3: 2:06.87 1/3

Sub 4:00
@BenChristman1 mo3: 4:14.032 0/3



Spoiler: Week 8 Scrambles



2) R U' R2 U' R2 F U F' U' 3) D2 R L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 R' B2 D B' D2 R U 4) L R F U2 F B Rw2 D' L' Uw2 Rw B' Fw D Fw2 Uw F2 Uw' F' B R' B F R' D Uw' B Fw D' B' Uw' R2 Rw L Fw2 Uw' B2 R' Rw2 Fw2 5) F L Rw Uw D2 F2 U' Rw2 Dw2 R Rw Uw2 Bw' Uw Lw R' Dw2 L2 B2 D Fw' F' Lw Bw2 U F2 Fw D L U L2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 B2 F2 Fw' Lw U2 Uw' F' R2 U R L Fw Lw B Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 F' B' Lw Dw' Uw2 D' L Bw R'

2) F R2 F' R' U R2 U' R2 U2 3) F' D F' R B2 R' F' U B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 R F2 R F2 4) U2 L R' U R Fw' F2 U Fw Uw Rw2 R Uw L' B' Uw B2 Rw' F2 Uw U' Fw B' Uw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw B2 Fw' D R' D2 L Rw' Fw' Uw' R L2 B' 5) Dw2 F' R Rw B2 R F2 Lw2 B2 Lw' B' Rw Dw' Rw' Uw Lw U Fw' R2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 B' U' Fw Dw' F' R Uw Lw D Lw Dw' L2 F' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Fw Rw' Dw Uw2 R' B D' Lw2 L Uw2 Bw U2 Dw2 B Rw B2 Fw' D2 Dw' U' B D2

2) U' F2 U R U F2 R' F' U' 3) F R' F U D L B' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U D2 4) F' U' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 D Fw' U' Uw B Uw' Rw2 R D L Fw' U B Fw2 D' Rw Uw' F2 L2 U2 Uw B R2 Fw' U2 F Uw' Fw2 U' Rw' L' Uw2 R' 5) Rw F2 Fw2 D' U2 F R' Fw' D2 Fw' U2 L2 Rw R' Lw' F2 L2 Rw' Dw Bw Fw2 B R' Fw' F D' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Fw Rw F' Bw Fw D L' B R' U2 F2 Rw' Fw' R Dw' Uw2 Lw' D F Dw2 U2 D2 Fw2 F R' L' Lw' Rw' U' Rw D'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

@Nmile7300 @BenChristman1 Do you want to compete this week? I'm only asking because this "week" has already lasted 2 weeks and you've competed several times in the past. I'll do mine right before I update it.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

I might I just kind of forgot about it. Are you going to change it to ao5 this week?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I might I just kind of forgot about it. Are you going to change it to ao5 this week?


Yeah I'll do that, since it makes the most of sense to me and that's what everyone wanted.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ll do it, but you can post new scrambles and I’ll just do 2 rounds.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4
*Methods:* Ortega, CFOP, Yau, Yau
*Cubes:* Valk, Thunderclap v3 M, Valk, Valk

*1.* 4:24.936
*2.* 3:54.478 +2 (3x3) = 3:56.478
*3.* 4:38.366
*Mean:* 4:19.297 (0/3)


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 10, 2020)

Race to sub-2:10 
Mo3: 2:07.66 (1/3)

1. 2:04.32
2. 2:05.49
3. 2:13.17

5x5 was very bad on the last solve


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 25, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:55
Methods: Ortega/CLL, CFOP, Yau, Redux
Cubes: Valk, Wrm2020, Worm, Worm

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-25
mean of 3: 1:55.607 (0/3)

Time List:
24. 1:55.280 R U' R2 U' R2 F U F' U' 3) D2 R L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 R' B2 D B' D2 R U 4) L R F U2 F B Rw2 D' L' Uw2 Rw B' Fw D Fw2 Uw F2 Uw' F' B R' B F R' D Uw' B Fw D' B' Uw' R2 Rw L Fw2 Uw' B2 R' Rw2 Fw2 5) F L Rw Uw D2 F2 U' Rw2 Dw2 R Rw Uw2 Bw' Uw Lw R' Dw2 L2 B2 D Fw' F' Lw Bw2 U F2 Fw D L U L2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 B2 F2 Fw' Lw U2 Uw' F' R2 U R L Fw Lw B Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 F' B' Lw Dw' Uw2 D' L Bw R'
25. 1:56.910 F R2 F' R' U R2 U' R2 U2 3) F' D F' R B2 R' F' U B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 R F2 R F2 4) U2 L R' U R Fw' F2 U Fw Uw Rw2 R Uw L' B' Uw B2 Rw' F2 Uw U' Fw B' Uw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw B2 Fw' D R' D2 L Rw' Fw' Uw' R L2 B' 5) Dw2 F' R Rw B2 R F2 Lw2 B2 Lw' B' Rw Dw' Rw' Uw Lw U Fw' R2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 B' U' Fw Dw' F' R Uw Lw D Lw Dw' L2 F' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Fw Rw' Dw Uw2 R' B D' Lw2 L Uw2 Bw U2 Dw2 B Rw B2 Fw' D2 Dw' U' B D2
26. 1:54.630 U' F2 U R U F2 R' F' U' 3) F R' F U D L B' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U D2 4) F' U' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 D Fw' U' Uw B Uw' Rw2 R D L Fw' U B Fw2 D' Rw Uw' F2 L2 U2 Uw B R2 Fw' U2 F Uw' Fw2 U' Rw' L' Uw2 R' 5) Rw F2 Fw2 D' U2 F R' Fw' D2 Fw' U2 L2 Rw R' Lw' F2 L2 Rw' Dw Bw Fw2 B R' Fw' F D' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Fw Rw F' Bw Fw D L' B R' U2 F2 Rw' Fw' R Dw' Uw2 Lw' D F Dw2 U2 D2 Fw2 F R' L' Lw' Rw' U' Rw D'

rip.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 25, 2020)

Round 8 results:

Sub 1:55:
@Micah Morrison 0/3

Sub 2:10:
@fun at the joy 1/3

Sub 4:00
@BenChristman1 0/3



Spoiler: Round 9 Scrambles



2) U R F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 3) U' F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F' D' L' B' U' B R U2 4) Uw B2 D U F R U' L' R2 B' D F B' D' U' Uw2 Fw D2 F2 U Uw' D2 F Fw L2 Fw R D' L2 F B' L2 Rw B' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 5) L' Bw F' R Bw R F Uw2 U' R Dw Fw B' Bw' F2 R2 Dw Bw' Dw2 U' F L Uw' B2 D Dw' Bw2 B' Lw' L2 Uw B2 Lw2 L D2 Rw' Lw' F Lw' Uw2 Fw' D U2 Bw B Fw Rw Lw Uw2 Bw' Uw Lw B' Dw' Rw2 Fw' U2 R' D Lw'

2) U R2 F U' F' R2 U R' U2 3) D L2 F' R2 B L2 F R2 B' L2 B2 R U L2 U F R' F R 4) U L R U' D' Fw Rw2 D R' D Fw2 F2 B2 R Uw' B2 L Rw' D2 F' D' B' Uw2 R' Fw U2 L U L2 U2 R' U2 Uw2 B' R' Fw2 R U2 F R 5) B Fw2 Dw' L' Lw2 B Rw' Uw F2 Bw' B Fw' R2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Bw Lw2 Dw2 R' Lw' Rw2 U' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw B Bw2 Rw2 Uw Bw Fw D U2 F' B' U D Lw2 U' R2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Bw Uw2 L2 Lw F' Uw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 F' Bw D2 U' Bw2 R2

2) R' U2 R' F R' F' R2 F' U' 3) D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U R2 B' U2 L2 R F U2 R' B 4) Fw' U' L R' Fw2 F' L' F2 B' R' B2 F L2 Fw2 B R' B U L2 Uw2 Rw U2 B' R2 B2 Uw R' D' Rw2 Uw Rw Uw B Fw' F' R' F Uw' U Rw 5) Rw U2 R2 Rw Uw' Dw Bw U2 Dw Rw F Uw2 U2 D2 Bw F Fw2 D F' Uw B2 Rw' Uw' R' Rw D U' Lw U' Rw Fw2 Lw Dw Bw2 L' Dw2 Lw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' D2 Fw Lw2 D' R L' Bw2 Uw' B' Rw2 Bw2



Good luck to everyone competing this week!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 26, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4
*Methods:* Ortega, CFOP, Yau, Yau
*Cubes:* Valk, Thunderclap v3 M, Valk, Valk

*1.* 4:20.422
*2.* 4:39.121
*3.* 4:42.267
*Mean:* Not worth doing the math

Comment: That was so bad.


----------

